# Roof Problem?



## JohnnyG (Feb 9, 2005)

I was on top of my trailer today and I noticed that the edge of one of the roof panels may be loose. I could see it flexing down while the adjacent panel was secured tightly. There is no damage to the roof istelf, however I'm considering placing a few screws through the top to try to better secure the panel. My trailer has always been stored inside, and has never had any leaks in the roof.

Any thoughts on this.

I'm really sorry to side that this site is going away.

John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

With the basic understanding that the roofs of Outback trailers were not intended for walking on other then for occasional maintenance you will understand that some compromises were made. The edge of the roofs are not all secured and most are in fact free floating and should not be walked on. You will also not that the roofing material is bumped up along the edge to allow for some movement without stressing the material. Test the roof all the way around the edge and you will find several that appear to be loose. It is not normally an issue.

Always try to stay on the rafters when on the roof and you will be okay.


----------



## JohnnyG (Feb 9, 2005)

I don't put weight on the roof other than the edges. The area where the roof plywood appears to be loose is at a seam going across the top. It isn't the roofing material I'm concerened with, but the plywood underneath.

Thanks

John


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Unless there is evidence that the panel is moving and wearing through the rubber, I'd just keep an eye on it.


----------



## JohnnyG (Feb 9, 2005)

Thanks

I think I'm going to call Keystone and gwet their perspective.

john


----------

